# Victorias Secret Fashion show



## Pink_minx (Dec 7, 2005)

_Any of you watched the show? I did and I loved it. The gorgeous models were wearing the cutest lingerie I have a few pics of them here._


----------



## moonrevel (Dec 7, 2005)

It was the first time I've watched this, and I mainly watched it because I think Tyra Banks is wonderful, so I thought, why not?  It made me want to buy pretty bras instead of the boring ones I always wear, though it's hard for me to go to my Victoria's Secret because there are always protestors in front of it.  

But, anyway, I thought it was done very tastefully (as tasteful as a lingere fashion show can be!) and I kept laughing every time they would go back stage and they would be yelling at everyone to get the wings off!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 7, 2005)

^ Why are there protestors in front of your Victoria's Secret??


----------



## moonrevel (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_^ Why are there protestors in front of your Victoria's Secret??_

 
They are environmentalist protestors...apparently, Victoria's Secret sends out an excessive number of catalogues, so they are protesting their over use of trees in their mailings.  Now, I understand this, but what I find odd is that the Victoria's Secret is right across the street from the Pottery Barn, from whom I get weekly catalogues (Pottery Barn Kids, Pottery Barn this and that and the other damned thing) which are HUGE, whereas I rarely get a Victoria's Secret catalogue at all.  If I were going to protest irresponsible paper usage, I would definitely pick Pottery Barn over them, though I admit I am not familiar enough with the cause to say definitively why they have picked VS for this particular display of anger.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 7, 2005)

i loved every minute of the show! tyra = FABULOUS! could heidi klum possibly look any better having given birth just 2 months ago????????????


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 7, 2005)

Protesters sheesh.  It was my first time seeing the runway show too and my bf too haha.  I agree with Juneplum Heidi looked soooo sooo gorgeous after having a baby.  Damn I wish I had long legs and could walk in high high heels lol.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 7, 2005)

After seeing that show, I have major respect for those who can walk in those stilts, I mean, heels. Wow! The show was great! Heidi is soooo funny and down-to-earth! I was a bit disappointed that Adriana wasn't profiled more but then the commercials made up for it. Selita Ebanks (the model in the purple ribbon) is going to be HUGE after this. She was stunning!

I saw some of the lingerie in the store and I wasn't really feeling them. I was definitely drawn to the Angels collection and new hipsters, though.


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah there are some pretty new models on here I wish they can sell some of there lingerie at the stores lol I would wear it to a lingerie party or for my bf haha.


----------



## stacey (Dec 8, 2005)

i didn't catch it cause i was at my second job. i bet it was cool. they have some nice looking lingere from the pictures! can you imagine how much those wings weigh? i'm sure though my husband caught it haha


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 8, 2005)

All I can say is Adrianna Lima looked so great! The music was soooo hot. I'm listening to the Nancy Sinatra "Shot me Down" electra remix now, from Kill Bill.


----------



## user4 (Dec 8, 2005)

ok, maybe its just me but in the pic with adriana lima did she look like she was showing a little ummm pubes ummm or something... 

http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?i...owrnway9mt.jpg


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_ok, maybe its just me but in the pic with adriana lima did she look like she was showing a little ummm pubes ummm or something... 

http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?i...owrnway9mt.jpg_

 

yeah im agreeing with that. if you guys want to see it again upn is airing on tues at 9 est. 10 central time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i liked it and i enjoyed the performances by seal & ricky martin i thought the end was the cutest with the marching and etc


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_ok, maybe its just me but in the pic with adriana lima did she look like she was showing a little ummm pubes ummm or something... 

http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?i...owrnway9mt.jpg_

 
LOL, that's pretty funny. But I don't think a supermodel who makes like cazillion dollars a year would have pubes showing in huge show. Maybe it's the shadow. You have some good eyes SexyChika!


----------



## Isis (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm so upset that I missed seeing this again!! 2 years in a row ....
The pics are FAB though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE the new Sexy Little Things and European lines that they carry in the store now. I think I've baught it all now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I can't wait 'till the new stuff comes in! That's my other addiction hehehe
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_ok, maybe its just me but in the pic with adriana lima did she look like she was showing a little ummm pubes ummm or something... 

http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?i...owrnway9mt.jpg_

 
Oh gross.... I hope that is a shadow.


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_I'm so upset that I missed seeing this again!! 2 years in a row ....
The pics are FAB though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE the new Sexy Little Things and European lines that they carry in the store now. I think I've baught it all now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I can't wait 'till the new stuff comes in! That's my other addiction hehehe

Oh gross.... I hope that is a shadow._

 
They are actually gonna show it on Tuesday again.  

and I think its a shadow on adriana if not then oh wells *shrugs*


----------



## aziajs (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

  Originally Posted by sxychika1014
ok, maybe its just me but in the pic with adriana lima did she look like she was showing a little ummm pubes ummm or something...  
 
I think it has to be shadows.  

I loved the show.  I hadn't seen it in a few years so it was like watching it for the first time all over again.  My girl Tyra looked fantastic.  Nobody struts down that runway like Tyra!  I can't believe that was her last runway show!  Anyway, the one thing I really did love is that Tyra has gained a little weight and she is always talking about how she has cellulite on her booty so the things she was wearing covered her up a little more and covered her booty.  I remember thinking that she has issues that real women have and she more closely represents what a real woman looks like.  I mean she is still a supermodel and by no means the "average" woman but she is a lot curvier than the other models.  It's great to be 6' tall and weight 110 lbs. and wear a tiny little bra and panties like Adriana or Giselle but most women don't look like that.  So it was refreshing to see Tyra cuz I thought, "now, I would wear that!"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, there is no way I could look like Heidi Klum two months after having a baby.  Amazing.


----------



## Isis (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_They are actually gonna show it on Tuesday again._

 
Awesome! What time, do you know?


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 9, 2005)

hrmm I think 8 or 9 pm


----------



## Glitter (Dec 9, 2005)

Adriana and Alessandra are the two most gorgeous! :O And all of their bodies were..WOW! (I'm not a lesbian or anything) I loved the show. And Heidi..8 WEEKS AFTER BIRTH! AMAZING! Of course..if we all had personal trainers we could do the same.


----------



## Isis (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_hrmm I think 8 or 9 pm_

 
Thanks!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 11, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaah omg i forgot all about it. :[ hahah  but thanks for the pics!!!!  I'm going to victorias secret today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!!!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 11, 2005)

I might even want to see it again on Tuesday LOL. I loved the music they played it was really good and of course looking at the beautiful models again ugh!  Those lil biotches lol


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 11, 2005)

I just saw it from my tivo...wow it was awesome!!! I loved it...makes me want to go lose 10 lbs.


----------



## Isis (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_hrmm I think 8 or 9 pm_

 
Cool!
$20 says I forget though! hahaha


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_could heidi klum possibly look any better having given birth just 2 months ago???????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA, ii mean her hips are a bit wider but that doesn't matter beacuse they look KILLER!!!
and I want that pair of pink wings "a la constantine" lol  îmagines self walking in the subway with pink angel wings* LMAO


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

great collection


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Its all beautiful. I also love how VS models arent ALL stick thin. They are thin, but not like eeee.


----------

